# كريمات للبشره



## lamya_azmy (11 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا بعمل كريمات للبشره بطريقه بسطه
بستخدام بعض الزيوت الفيده للبشره وشمع النحل
ولكن في مشكله معايا ان الكريم بيكون زيتي جدا و البشره مش بتمتصه بسهوله فا مش عارفه اضيف ليه ايه عشان يسهل امتصاصه 
ارجو الرد لاني بجد متحاره ومتحاجه حد يساعدني


----------

